# Spinnerbait



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a bait that was painted by my friend Shawn aka Many Eyes. His work on blades is awesome. Love this color combo.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

That looks awesome, tell him he did a great job! Paint is something I really need to work on. Did he do that with powder paint thru an airbrush?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice job I am loving those colors.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Yakfish- He paints with airbrush lacquer. No powder coat. He also makes jewelry out of blades with applied vinyl decals and clear coat. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey, that looks pretty good!! anyone know were I can get me one of those!!!  
Thanks for posting All eyes!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

No problem. Love your color schemes.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

All Eyes said:


> Yakfish- He paints with airbrush lacquer. No powder coat. He also makes jewelry out of blades with applied vinyl decals and clear coat. Awesome stuff.


They look great I guess I need to check that stuff out!


----------

